# Stands made 4 your tanks



## crawdaddy (Nov 2, 2008)

Need a custom stand made for your tank? 
All sizes and shapes made from metal. PM me with your size for a quote When you are asking for a quote, also include the height you would want the stand and also how many gallons the tank will be, it helps alot. 
I like to make my stands the same dimensions as the foot print of the tank ex: tank is 72" X 18" , stand is 72" X 18" 
If you would like the stand a little bit larger, please tell me. 
If the stand will hold more than one tank, I will need more dimensions, 
ex: the height from the floor to the top of the lower tank, the height of the tank, the space you would like between the top of the lower tank and the beginning the metal rack that will hold the second tank. 
Thanks for your help


----------

